# AUDI TT 8N MK1 WINDSCREEN SCUTTLE VIN NUMBER PANEL REPAIR



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have repaired my AUDI TT 8N MK1 WINDSCREEN SCUTTLE VIN NUMBER PANEL window, these always break up, discolour and crack due to age, the original cracked / faded area needs to be removed, this is very brittle so I would wear some eye protection, I used a Stanley knife with some cardboard under the area for additional protection for the VIN / Paint.

I had been looking for a suitable material for some time to repair rather than replace and here's the outcome.

Out of the material I bought which is a high quality durable clear material I have been able to make 4 in total and I have cut perfectly to size and edged in quality clear 3M STICKY DURABLE tape.

*I HAVE 4 FOR SALE - Each are £10.00 and this includes postage to UK mainland*.

Very easy to fit without the need for the removal of the scuttle tray, a very quick, inexpensive and quite effective solution to that very ugly cracked and faded VIN number window.

Overall measurement 17.5cm x 6.0cm (15mm 3M clear gel tape surrounding 3 edges)

Visible measurement 14.5cm x 4.5cm (area of viewable clear material for VIN number)

Anyone interested just PM me, payment by PAYPAL "goods and services".


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Well done good idea could come in handy.

Stevie


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have had a number of members buy these and due to demand I have 3 more made and available.

If anyone wants one please PM me.


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Holt2498 said:


> I have had a number of members buy these and due to demand I have 3 more made and available.
> 
> If anyone wants one please PM me.


I fitted one back in mid 2019, it's still there, and looks good.
Mac.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Last one left, if anyone requires, please PM me.


----------



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

Holt2498 said:


> Last one left, if anyone requires, please PM me.


Silly question but can you still make these if not can you advise what the clear material is you used? Many Thanks


----------



## magwych (Jun 8, 2021)

BRapTT said:


> Silly question but can you still make these if not can you advise what the clear material is you used? Many Thanks


Me too. An obscured VIN is a MOT-equivalent failure here. My panel is titakky opaque now, the original material is not UV safe


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes, I still have some material left (but limited amount), if you would like one PM me and I can get despatched 1st class.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Holt2498 said:


> Yes, I still have some material left (but limited amount), if you would like one PM me and I can get despatched 1st class.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

All sold now, sorry.

The last two have been sold today (1 to sunny Doncaster & 1 to sunny France) on a first come first served basis.

If anyone would still like to purchase one, I will have to order more material and will need to take payment in advance of ordering material

3 to 5 day turnaround.


----------



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

Holt2498 said:


> All sold now, sorry.
> 
> The last two have been sold today (1 to sunny Doncaster & 1 to sunny France) on a first come first served basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

Thank you for the quick turn around and great quality. Looks a million % better than the broken opaque bit of plastic removed. Can now see the chassis number and looks as good as new. Top job and highly recommend 👍🏻


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have all materials back in stock, to make and supply 6 only, PM me for order and payment details.


----------



## PaulHop (6 mo ago)

HI do you have any more? i dont live far from you I can pick it up thanks.


----------



## Egypha (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you @Holt2498 ! Its a small thing to fix but it adds quite a lot when you lift the bonnet. (I didn't do the best job with the cutting but it still looks far better then it did 
🤣)


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Egypha - I’d be tempted to use a fine grit sand paper to take off the exposed edges, other than that I think you’ve done very well.👍

to replace the full scuttle panel is a costly and a bit of a pig to do, so this method is simple and yet very effective.


----------



## jbevan (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi
Do yo have any spare?
or making anymore?

thanks 
jb


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

jbevan said:


> Hi
> Do yo have any spare?
> or making anymore?
> 
> ...


Hello,

I will PM you.
kind regards Jeremy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sent you £20 for 2 by pay pal last night mate 😁


----------



## cguy1009 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for this, looking forward to sticking it on!


----------



## mk1chopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Another happy customer here.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Received mine today look like good quality well made kit defo worth getting if yours has gone, or as I did got them for when eventually they do go 
Thanks again


----------



## NickA555 (Mar 12, 2018)

Jeremy - Have you got any of these left?


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

NickA555 said:


> Jeremy - Have you got any of these left?


Hi Nick, 

Yes, I’ve had some more made up ready for delivery, I will PM you with details.

kind regards Jeremy


----------



## cguy1009 (6 mo ago)

Did you have to take the scuttle off or does it slot under in situ?


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

cguy1009 said:


> Did you have to take the scuttle off or does it slot under in situ?


Hi, the scuttle panel stays in situ, no need to remove, all you need to do is cut out the old window and then the new one slips under. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jbevan (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks fitted today looks great.
many thanks
jb


----------



## Blacklab! (Feb 24, 2020)

jbevan said:


> Thanks fitted today looks great.
> many thanks
> jb


I need one of these as mine has almost disintegrated. Can the guy that supplies them please contact me? 
Regards Peter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Blacklab! said:


> I need one of these as mine has almost disintegrated. Can the guy that supplies them please contact me?
> Regards Peter


Send him a PM


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Send him a PM


thanks, had already PM me a hour or so ago and all sorted.

many thanks


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Have you any left need 2 if possible, one for me and one for me mate Reg @TheGr8Unknown


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Have you any left need 2 if possible, one for me and one for me mate Reg @TheGr8Unknown


i only have one left available, I will need to order some more material tomorrow so I can despatch for the end of the week for you.

i will PM you.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

*AUDI TT 8N MK1 WINDSCREEN SCUTTLE VIN NUMBER PANEL REPAIR - replacement flexible clear window*
6 more items will be available for purchase and despatched by the end of this week, so if ordered from me by this Thursday lunchtime you should have for this weekend

PM me for purchase details - I am not making these for profit, these are to help the TT enthusiasts on the forum

£10.00 including 1st class post and PayPal fees whilst they are available.


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

I’d love one of those, if and when you have more supplies. Looks great.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Charmadize said:


> I’d love one of those, if and when you have more supplies. Looks great.


Hello,

I have just sent you a PM with details.

kind regards Jeremy


----------



## cguy1009 (6 mo ago)

All fitted, very easy, looks great!


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

cguy1009 said:


> View attachment 489362
> 
> 
> All fitted, very easy, looks great!


Very nice job you’ve done there, effective, simple and a great solution to keep things looking fresh, also in my opinion it looks very OEM and in keeping.

thank you for sharing your comments Chris, much appreciated.

kind regards Jeremy.


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

GOOD MORNING ALL - I have 6 of these high quality VIN PANEL REPAIR SOLUTION available for immediate despatch, beware of inferior alternatives - please see member feedback on this thread from satisfied members


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

When I did the original modification back in 2019, I tested quite a few quantities of different types of material and then decided on the eventual solution which is high quality that I have previously posted on here just for forum members and I think all the feedback since speaks for itself.

In addition the original OEM factory window is not perfectly clear and has some cloudiness / opacity to its appearance.
(Please see attached picture of a brand new scuttle panel with the plastic window to demonstrate the OEM finish)
View attachment 489408


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

I have a piece ready for cutting to size, i work at a PVC stabiliser factory so had some UV resistant material made up for this. But any clear plastic will clean things up for a while. It needs to be UV resistant or it won't last long;


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

davebowk said:


> I have a piece ready for cutting to size, i work at a PVC stabiliser factory so had some UV resistant material made up for this. But any clear plastic will clean things up for a while. It needs to be UV resistant or it won't last long;


UV RESISTANT - Yes you are correct Dave, thank you for mentioning, this is a very important point, these are UV resistant, over the past 3 years all sold have stood the test of time and are as good as the day they were installed.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Audi TT MK1 8N & A3 8L VIN Cover, Available in Black, Red, Yellow, Blue, Orange | eBay


Available in Black, Red, Yellow, Blue, Orange And Grey.



www.ebay.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daz1972 (Oct 23, 2021)

Any more available?


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

Daz1972 said:


> Any more available?


Hello, yes I have one available for immediate despatch.

I will PM you with details.

kind regards Jeremy


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

So, fired mine and am pleased with the result, although it wasn’t completely straightforward as I had a crack across the scuttle, so it turned into a bit of a job in this neglected area of my car. In case anyone else has a scuttle as bad as mine:









so, the scuttle had to come out, but of course, the wiper arms had never been removed:










Once the scuttle was off, my glue of choice was evostick. The reason being that it is waterproof, uv resistant and also flexible need can cope with vibration well:










So, having the scuttle out, did make it easier to clean off all the years of crud that was under there and give a good clean surface for me to position and stick in the new window before refitting.










And finally, with the whole scuttle and new window back in the car, it looks absolutely great! And yes, like an idiot, I did drop the wiper spigot nut cap down through the engine onto the under tray! 🤬 That’ll be another job then 😂










A nice, neat, simple and cheap solution to fix something that has been bothering me for sometime.

Highly recommended.


----------



## magwych (Jun 8, 2021)

How does Evostik fare at the higher temperatures we have all been experiencing ? Something lime that had been used by a previous owner to stick down the peeling trim on the door panels. In this heat it turned to goop, trim peeled again and grabbed the glass :-(
Loctite now do s superglue gel targetted at plastics. It specifically states suitable for PE too ;-)


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

magwych said:


> How does Evostik fare at the higher temperatures we have all been experiencing ? Something lime that had been used by a previous owner to stick down the peeling trim on the door panels. In this heat it turned to goop, trim peeled again and grabbed the glass :-(
> Loctite now do s superglue gel targetted at plastics. It specifically states suitable for PE too ;-)


Yes, evostick with trim can come loose in the heat if it isn’t left to dry before putting the two faces together. With solid plastic like this, it should be fine. Superglue dissolves in water, so would be no good here. We’ll see though. Watch this space to see me eat those words 😀


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Evo-stick.or any contact adhesive is useless unless there are 2 large surfaces to bond together, looks neater at present.
Hoggy


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

You told me you weren't going to be making these anymore 🤔thats why I started doing them myself as I feel these are a great solution to a well known problem 👍🏻


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

chrisj82 said:


> You told me you weren't going to be making these anymore 🤔thats why I started doing them myself as I feel these are a great solution to a well known problem 👍🏻


Hello Chris, I was not going to make anymore as the supplier of the material literally tripled the cost, everything lately has increased and when you add in the PayPal fees, postage costs, material costs and time taken it was not really viable, I was then able to source an alternative provider of the same UV resistant material at a reasonable cost.

To be fair, the only reason I decided to make more was because the renewed demand and also the forum members feedback has been very encouraging and I’m happy to help fellow enthusiasts alike


----------



## Holt2498 (Nov 13, 2016)

More happy TT forum members, I have a new batch ready for immediate despatch.


professionally made and finished
durable UV resistant
OEM appearance
Easy to install
Minimal DIY skills required
Simple effective solution

Only £10.00 including delivery U.K. Mainland - PayPal - Goods and Services 

PM me for purchase details.


----------

